# DeWalt 5 inch Random Orbital Sander



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Good review. I have the low-profile version of that sander, and I've found that the dust collection is OK, however the sanding discs lasted longer when hooked up to my shop vac.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had the same sander for about a year. It works like an ROS should but the on/off switch is terrible…................


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had this sander for a couple years. I picked it up for a spare when it went on a good sale.

The switch drives me nuts. It's not the easiest thing to switch on and I am constantly turning it off by accident because the switch falls directly under my hand grip.

In all though, this has turned out to be one of my better sanders and I grab for it before reaching for my porter cable, or my pneumatic sander.


----------



## kjsdfsdfksdfkjjsdf (Aug 22, 2012)

I just purchased one of these as well. Been very happy with it. My only gripes is that the on/off switch seems to stick due to the rubber guard. I've had it come on unexpectedly.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

I have had this sander for several years and have gotten some good use out of it. I would give it 3 stars over its lifetime of service. The bag keeps down the dust but lately its slip fit on the sander has gotten rather loose and often flies off the sander while in use, occasionally while its pointed at the me (and covering me with dust) which is annoying. The fact that part of the bag assembly has to be used attach it to a vacuum has always annoyed me but I have always just dealt with it. Lately its started making some odd noises (bearings in the random orbit mechanism I think). All in all I have gotten out of it what I paid for it but I have used finer units since I purchased it and those will be on my wish list once the new shop is up. All that said, I would purchase it again as a backup because its a known quantity with all the time I have spent with it.

Chris.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree that this is a worthwhile purchase. Mine is on its second base pad and brake but has seen a lot of use and abuse. Hooked to my DC it is nearly dustless.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

The dust bag doesn't just friction fit. You have to twist the bag to lock it on.

The switch can be annoying, but I never had a problem with it. The switch is still sealed and that is what is important to me.

I need to hook the thing up to my shop vac and see how it goes.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have had mine for 3-4 years. when it's attached to my dust collector I don't get any dust flying around. I would give it 5 stars!


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep. I've had mine about five years, too, and agree with every post above, especially the parts about the switch. The sander does a terrific job, but the switch sucks.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## Bluzman (Dec 25, 2011)

Good review, I have one of these too. My only complaint has been the noise level. These are very loud, I suppose all sanders are but something tool manufacturer's should look at to differentiate themselves might be noise levels.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yup, great review. Thanks.


----------



## AmandasHusband (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent review.

And excellent comments.

I have the same ROS. I think I do. There's a couple standard DeWalt ROS's I believe. I never knew the difference between the two. I think one is VS.

I bought mine about 5 years ago. One of the first woodworking tools I bought when I started out. I have quite a few hours on mine. The pad is still good and it's as reliable as anything I have (knock on wood).

I have accidentally turned it off a few times like a lot of people said. But it's not a big deal IMO.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for this. Looking to replace my PSA Porter Cable sander with the Velcro system. This helps with the decision.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been using this for several months now alongside my Ridgid adjustable speed and my Ridgid variable speed. 
I like it because it spins faster than the Ridgids. I use it primarily with 40-80 grit because it removes a lot of material with that fast spin. I think the Ridgid does a better finish job though.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a B&D mouse sander and the plastic part that moves the pad broke (of course). In the course of tracking down a replacement part, i ended up talking to the Tool manager at my local Lowe's. He had just purchased one of these DeWalt sanders and couldn't say enough good things about it. He paused, then asked if I purchased the B&D sander from Lowe's. I informed that I probably had, but the receipt was long gone. He dismissed that and checked the shelf, then said if I bought the DeWalt, he'd take back the B&D at the current shelf price and knock that much off the DeWalt. The current Mouse was larger and had more stuff than mine, be he dismissed that as well. So I got the best sander in my shop (until I got my Festool) for about $20 (and a piece of crap B&D broken piece of junk)! Like someone above mentioned, if it smoked today, I'd head out and buy another one!


----------

